# Walz Coronet B manual



## iKokomo (Jul 7, 2013)

I found an old Walz Coronet B which seems to work well (responds to light and dark) and I was wondering of I could find a manual for this? I know, I have seen the Walz Coronet B II manual online (a guy name Butkus) but I am new to this and I did not quite understand how to use it by reading the manual for a different one!  

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 7, 2013)

This is _almost_ a coincidence, I've got a Walz Coronet B Model II (of course), am learning to use vintage meters myself. It came in the box with the manual, I wonder what the differences are between the models?


----------

